# Year/model help



## Laurenfager4 (Mar 30, 2020)

I bought this trailer recently and I'm trying to figure out what it is. So far I've had no luck


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Looks to me to be a 70's WW bumper hitch. We had a 2 horse that looked very similar.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

A real slick







one here. Notice the chrome strip V in front matches yours.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I think @ksbowman is right - it could be a WW and if that’s the case it’s pretty old.

My first trailer was a used WW 4-horse open stock —- YEARS ago. It needed some frame repairs - the welder told me to get rid of it because it was not repairable to be safe for horses. He showed me how the frame was so rotted, the metal crumbled in his hand:eek_color::eek_color:

Best to get the frame thoroughly checked by someone who knows something. If the frame is shot, that is NOT a trailer that should be flipped - it’s a trailer that should be parted out.

That said, my Ponderosa also has the “V” chrome strip - I bought it new in 1987. The frame is still rock solid because I kept it oiled. But - not many people think about that - they are more interested in how shiny the trailer is, lollol


----------

